# Has Bean SweepStake



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

So anybody else tried this? It's the first guest blend that I've had since Hangover Cure (I tend to go for SOs) but thought i'd give it a shot.

15.8g in, 27sec extraction (didn't weigh output, sorry)

I love the fruity booziness from the naturals but there was a slight other taste I didn't quite get or like. That said it was only roasted on 2nd so less than 48 hours old - it obviously needs more time to rest and reveal all the flavours.

I have number 4 in the draw by the way.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

I've got no4 aswell,gonna leave mine till after the weekend before opening but looking forward to seeing how the wote tastes in it


----------



## Hatbeard (Sep 26, 2012)

no 2 for me.


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

No 6 for me. I won't get round to trying it until the weekend though.


----------



## lookseehear (Jul 16, 2010)

No 6 for me as well. Probably will start on it on Monday or Tuesday.


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

Today I'm getting mega chocolate with those berries tingling at the back, very yummy and much better than yesterday.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Ive resisted any of these guest blends and shall continue to do so......(foot twitches)


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Hi All

Sorry I've not been around for a while. I've been exceptionally busy.

I have got No 10. I've not tried the coffee yet.

I have to say, I have thoroughly enjoyed all the Guest Espresso Blends so far. The subscription is probably the best bean purchase I have ever made. I hope Steve does it again next year.


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Number 8 here









I have my machine set to 93º (though it could be Plus or minus given I haven't done measured it so I go by taste). At 18g into 30 I found it too acidic and the booziness was overpowering. But at 19g into 32g it was much more balanced, fruity.


----------



## rhb (Feb 7, 2012)

#12 here, blend worked well as both espresso & milky this morning at first play.


----------



## garydyke1 (Mar 9, 2011)

Monkey_Devil said:


> Number 8 here
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Interesting. 1.57 versus 1.68 ratios make a big difference dont they.

Try 92c , 18g pulled slow (33-35 seconds) and cut short 25g.


----------



## Chris_on_caffeine (Jul 21, 2012)

Sounds nice, what's in it?


----------



## Monkey_Devil (Jul 11, 2011)

Cheers Gary , will give it a go that way. I thought it was strange that it tasted so different even though the actual ratio wasn't that different. It took a good 4 seconds more to get the 32g than it did to get the 30g though.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

smokeybarn said:


> Sounds nice, what's in it?


50% Costa Rica Finca Bella Vista

30% Brazil Passeio Icatu Natural

20% Ethiopian Wote Natural


----------



## aaronb (Nov 16, 2012)

I seem to get different flavours every day!

I get awesome pours with this though, perfect beautiful tiger striped cones on the bottomless PF, which I generally don't get. (Probably jinxed myself now).


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

This is a fantastic blend,taking a while to dial in,way out from smokey barns last beans so I'm still around the 35 second pour but there's lovely body with plenty of fruitiness and chocolate


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Is this £8 for 250g ?


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Yep,not the cheapest blend


----------



## gman147 (Jul 7, 2012)

Was just thinking that. Ouch


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Luckily I'm in the espresso sub so am quite happy to see them at a premium price,looool


----------



## tribs (Feb 21, 2012)

Tried my first shot today.

It was too long (43 secs) and a little bitter/sour. It needs to be a bit shorter but suspect it needs a little more rest time.


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

This is my fave of the sub blends and house blends so far,now it's dialled im getting massive body,loads of dark chocolate,then as it cools a touch/2nd half I get the berries,a good strong but balanced espresso


----------



## bubbajvegas (Jan 26, 2013)

Goddamned pig didn't finish,oh well


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Any idea who won the race? The weblink doesn't seem to work


----------



## Geordie Boy (Nov 26, 2012)

Found it but I didn't win









http://www.hasbean.co.uk/pages/sweep-stake


----------

